# Kiaora (or, hello)



## Severn (Oct 28, 2007)

Well, I'm glad to find this place. I've been writing for years, had a few poems published here and there. Done a degree in English literature, and am planning on a Masters in Creative Writing in 2009. I took a long break from writing, and am just getting back into it, and although I belong to a writing group (just a group of friends) would be great to have a wider range of opinions, and also to give some feedback.

I write contemporary lit. fiction in the form of short stories, often informed by my New Zealand culture. I also write poetry, but not so much anymore. 

See you all about!

K


----------



## Sniper McGee (Oct 28, 2007)

Hey! Its nice to have you here, I look forward to reading your work.

-Bryce out


----------



## Shinn (Oct 28, 2007)

Hi there and welcome to Writing Forums from a fellow New Zealander 

~ Shinn


----------



## Nickie (Oct 28, 2007)

Nice to meet you, and welcome to Writing Forums!


Nickie


----------



## Severn (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Hawke (Oct 30, 2007)

Hello and welcome to the neighborhood, Severn. Good to meet you. Enjoy!


----------



## Winterstorm (Oct 30, 2007)

Hey, welcome to the forums.


----------



## Portia'sWit (Oct 30, 2007)

*Hi*

Kiaora back!
Im not a New Zealander (pakeha?) but my nephew is. My sister has lived there for 12 years. I visited once and have been aching to go back. Welcome to the site!
Cant wait to read your stuff.


----------



## Severn (Oct 31, 2007)

Thanks again - how welcoming you all are. 

Portia - 'pakeha' is simply the Maori name given to New Zealand Europeans - the 'white' people (it's actually quite degrading n its original form, but has now softened to become a common, acceptable name. 

And a warm welcome to you too). 

Cheers

K


----------



## Portia'sWit (Oct 31, 2007)

Ooohh!oops sorry "I was misinformed".


----------

